# 72lts - Ryuboku Layout 2009



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello guys,
I would like to show you my second tank, on which I've been recently working on. It is a relatively low tech layout, with slow growing plants, no CO2 and low light. I really enjoy it this way, there is not much to do with the tank, even minor algae problems do not appear, and the choosen types of plants seem to enjoy such conditions. 
There is also one interesting thing about the layout, which I never met before - I don't really know what to do with it, I mean I have no clear vision of the aquascape in the future. I think I should just trim mosses and wait for the rest of the plants to grow. Will see what happens 

Some tank specs:
*Aquarium:* 60x40x30cm - 72lts
*Filtration:* Hagen AquaClear 30
*Lighting:* 2x18W Arcadia Freshwater 10h daily (during the 1st month - 1x18W 8h)

*Substrate:* Rataj: Stare Dno, Nowe Dno, Dno Rzeki
*Fertilization:* K2SO4 (5ppm at WC), MgSO4 (10ppm at WC), EasyLife EasyCarbo (2ml daily), PG Macro (2ml twice a week), Rataj Bioflor (3ml twice a week). I am thinking of using FERKA Rosetta tabs here, as Echinodorus plants are not in perfect condition (although they grow really nice).

*Hardscape:* Driftwood, Manten Stone
*Plants:* Echinodorus angustifolius, Echinodorus tenellus, Microsorum sp. 'Phillipine', Taxiphyllum sp., Vesicularia sp.
*Fish & Inverts:* Crossochelius siamensis, Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi, Paracheirodon simulans, Nannostomus marginatus, Red Cherry shrimps

The layout is almost 2 months old now.









All comments welcome!


----------



## leelee (Feb 9, 2007)

Very clean, the exposed wood and rock looks great. I also chose to go without the co2 and all it's headaches. I like the idea of just letting it grow natural and waiting to see how it will turn out, leave it to nature, chance.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the simplicity of the setup. It's well laid out out provides a lot of interest without being overgrown (like all my tanks). Nicely done.


----------



## Mikeracing77 (May 15, 2009)

Really love this layout.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## fireman5214 (Mar 4, 2009)

love the nice and simple look


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

I have forgotten to post the final pics of the aquascape :loco:
Here it is then:










You can read more about the tank here:
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...-november-2009-aquascape-month.html#post24819


----------

